#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  網址註冊商轉移期間

## 狼王白牙

本站之網址 wolfbbs.net 將於2005年8月19日轉移至另一家註冊商

若有非資料庫的連線問題請靜待網址轉移完成(可能需時24~48小時)

網址轉移處理將在 7 個工作天內完成

----------

